# Sarah Connor /// Attraktiver Körperschmuck (24x)



## YYYMAN (4 Apr. 2011)

Rücken​

 

 




 

 




 

 




 

Arme bzw. Finger​

 

 




 

 


Ohr, Schulter, Rippen, Bauch, Fuß ​

 

 

 


 

 

Piercings​


----------



## YYYMAN (4 Apr. 2011)

Übrigens; so sah sie vor zehn Jahren aus!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Apr. 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com

*AUTSCHN*​


----------



## General (4 Apr. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com
> 
> *AUTSCHN*​



happy010lol8


----------



## johnny0815 (4 Apr. 2011)

YYYMAN schrieb:


> Übrigens; so sah sie vor zehn Jahren aus!!



Deutlich besser!


----------



## YYYMAN (4 Apr. 2011)

Hier die jap. Schriftzeichen in korrekter Reihenfole (Auch die Bilder sind richtig geordnet)

Frieden
Wahrheit
Gott
Energie
Liebe
Familie
Musik
Sonne
Frau
Kraft


----------



## follfreak (4 Apr. 2011)

Ihr Po auf Bild 10 sieht soooooo megageil aus

Sollte sich ruhig öfter im Bikini zeigen


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2011)

klasse


----------



## Franky70 (4 Apr. 2011)

Hast Du keine Bilder von ihren Intimpiercings?  

Danke.


----------



## YYYMAN (7 Apr. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Bilder von ihren Intimpiercings?
> 
> Danke.



Leider nein


----------



## couriousu (7 Apr. 2011)

die passende Antwort 'entstellend' wird leider nicht angeboten


----------



## superriesenechse (26 Apr. 2011)

mich würde eher interssieren, wo sie noch ´´schmuck´´ trägt^^
nippel-piercings kann man ja schon auf einigen pics sehen, aber weiter unten....


----------



## Max100 (27 Apr. 2011)

couriousu schrieb:


> die passende Antwort 'entstellend' wird leider nicht angeboten



Da gehe ich voll mit


----------



## YYYMAN (27 Apr. 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da gehe ich voll mit



So schlimm ists bei ihr nun wirklich nicht


----------



## neman64 (27 Apr. 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Tattos von Sarah


----------



## ingrid21 (27 Apr. 2011)

super cool! danke schon!!!!


----------



## G3GTSp (14 Juli 2011)

ohne schmuck deutlich schöner


----------



## ddt64 (20 Juli 2011)

Auch ohne Schmuck / Tattoos nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## KKurti (15 März 2013)

jedem das seine


----------



## neela23 (16 März 2013)

sieht nach ner menge tinte aus


----------



## streetboy2o1o (16 März 2013)

wenns ihr gefällt mein fall ist es nicht


----------



## RecoH (17 März 2013)

dem Trend folgend...


----------

